# shrimp dyingg?



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok..just got some blue pearl shrim on aquabid. They were delivered on nov 1 ..i got 13 of them...in last couple of days i have found four dead ones...seems like it is the larger ones.are the ones dying. My tank is 10 gallons 78 degrees...nitrates 5/ amonia 0/ nitrites 0/ ph 7.6. There are also two nerite snails in the tank. I have also noticed some very smal white worms and flea like bugs. ( i think they are feasting on plant matter) any idea why shrimp are having hard time?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like the person had put a few older ones in there that hasn't adjusted well or the persons strain is getting weak. What are you feeding them?


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I put an algae wafer in there last week but they didn't touch it. They seem to be eating algae already in the tank...or maybe they are eating those little worms and bugs. I had a pretty good bit of algae in there before they went in.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think there may have been some unhatched eggs in there as well from my peacock goby trying to spawn.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

how did you acclimate the shrimp? and by larger size, can you give a better feel for size? you're water parms are too bad. I'm a little partial for a slightly lower temp for my pearls but 78 shouldn't be too much for them.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

the larger ones were about .25-.5 inches. I had a smaller one die about two days ago. I am seeing some shells so some of them are molting. I know 5 of them are still alive at least...but that is the most I have seen at once. I am worried that the little white worms and bugs could be having something to do with the deaths. I drip acclimated them for about about an hour.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have heard stories of older shrimp having more difficulty acclimating to new water. Younger ones do usually do better.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

well I have about 5 or 6 still alive ...but I seem to be having an outbreak of planaria and some other flea like bug. Could those things be hurting my shrimp? I have barely fed them in about 1 weeks. But also some peacock goby fry showed up ....guess it took them a real long time to hatch.


----------

